# Mouth Always Open



## OtakuJerel (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello!


The mouth of my Betta fish ( His name is Ushio  ) for the the past month or 2 has always remained open and never closed. He's become "lazy" as well and just lays at the bottom of the tank most of the time as well... He used to be very active! He does come up normally though to eat when i get out food and open my aquarium lid.

Any suggestions? Im kinda getting worried :|

My Parameters:

PH: 7.6

Ammonia: 0 PPM

Nitrite: 0 PPM

Nitrate 20 PPM

Temp: 79.3 F

( I have a 10 Gallon Tank )


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

How does he even eat????

I would say that he got something stuck in there, but ah.... he would have starved to death by now if that were the case.

I would say that his jaw is broken, but I don't really have a closer look.

And I can't tell if his bottom lip is even still there.

example of normal betta, http://www.microscopy-uk.org.uk/mag/artnov08macro/CaitShannon/caitlinshannon_web/mouth_open.jpg

Compare his mouth to the picture betta's. That is the only way to tell if he still has a bottom lip.


----------

